# Kühler



## Morpheus (25. September 2002)

hi.. 

kann mir vielleicht jemand nen guten cpu kühler fürn xp2400+ empfehlen?

thx..


----------



## sam (25. September 2002)

http://www.thermaltake.com

zu kaufen gibts die bei:
http://www.frozen-silicon.de


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. September 2002)

http://www.listan.de

Die verkaufen eigentlich alle Arten von Tuningprodukten.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. September 2002)

SLK 800 oder ALpha PAL 8045 ....


----------



## HotBoritO (21. Oktober 2002)

Ich hab den Alpha Pal 8045 auf nem XP 1700+.
Das Teil ist wirklich klasse.
Für nen XP 2400+ würde ich aber wahrscheinlich zum SL800 greifen.
Das is im Moment sicher einer , wenn nicht der beste Kühler für nen XP !


----------



## DarkLordSilver (22. Oktober 2002)

der SKL ist eigentlich relativ klar der beste aber zum pal unterscheiden sind nur 2-3 C° ..was der vorteil am PAL ist , das mann ihn verschrauben tut und er nicht 2 nasen halteklammer hat wie der SKL .. das ist sicherlich besser und sicherere wenn du den pc transportierst..z.b. lan-party's...


----------



## Strider (22. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Morpheus _
> *hi..
> 
> kann mir vielleicht jemand nen guten cpu kühler fürn xp2400+ empfehlen?
> ...




Wenn Du ein Asus-Board hast (bzw. ein Board, das die 4 Bohrungen rund um den Sockel A noch hat) ist der Swiftech MC462 eine gute (mit ca. 80 Euro aber auch recht teure) Wahl.
Der grosse Vorteil: da das Ding keine Klammer braucht, ist die Gefahr, bei der Montage das Die zu demolieren minimal.
Etwas preiswerter ist der Alpha PAL 8045. Fast genauso gut in der Kühlleistung, aber z.T. schon unter 60 Euro zu haben...

Wenn Du einen Kühler *mit* Klammer brauchst: schau mal bei http://www.coolermaster.com 
Die haben ein Modell mit Heatpipe, das in vielen Tests bombig abgeschnitten hat...

Hope that helps!

Cya -

Strider


----------

